# corn syrup vs.glucose



## davidscakes (Jul 1, 2010)

where i live we do not have corn syrup only glucose. the recipie that i have for icing calls for corn syrup, powdered sugar, and water. how should i adjust the glucose for the corn syrup. i have tried it with the glucose but it does not come out smooth. is there someone who can help me figure it out.

thank you

david


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

You can substitute glucose for corn syrup. Glucose is a bit thicker usually. If your icing isn't smooth enough, try adding more water.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

They are now trying to legally change the name of High Fructose corn syrup to Corn sugar syrup because of the stigma attached to Hi Fructose.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

This is really weird, because in Italy, fructose is sold as a "healthy" sugar!!!  I have to laugh.  It';s sold in the dietary section of supermarkets, or near where the whole wheat stuff is.  It's sold as a powder, to put in coffee. Since it's "fructose" it comes from fruit, must be the reasoning, and since fruit is healthy, fructose must be healthy.


----------



## ohbeary (Oct 3, 2010)

As most of the worlds glucose is derived from corn syrup, just go for it, thin it down a little, as for Hi Fructose!, schmucktose,it all has the same calorific value be it monosacharide or polysacharide its going straight on the hips, fast or slow makes no difference!.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree with everyone. Corn syrup is the same if you use it for baking. The only difference I've read about glucose and corn syrup - besides the fact that glucose is super sticky - is that corn syrup has been sweetened. I've used both interchangeable with little to no difference. What the dieticians know is that the only difference between sucrose (granulated sugar) and fructose (corn syrup) is that they're metabolized by the body differently and absorbed at different rates. The faster the absorption rate (as in sucrose), the faster the sugar spike and the worse it is for you. However, highly processed sugars break down faster, are absorbed faster and aren't any better for you. That's why honey in it's raw form is the best sweetener for you if you have a choice. At least something like that.


----------

